# Sismicidade no Algarve (Carta de Risco Sísmico)



## Agreste (11 Nov 2007 às 12:24)

Sismicidade no Algarve (Carta de Risco)

Não sei se já alguem anteriormente tinha falado neste pdf...

Tá no PROT (Programa Regional de Ordenamento do Território do Algarve) e é até bastante bom. Eu recomendo

www.territorioalgarve.pt/Storage/pdfs/Volume_II_ANEXO_J.pdf


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Nov 2007 às 14:41)

Eu já conhecia este documento, o algarve é a região de Portugal Continental mais afectada por sismos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

*Sismo poderia provocar 3 mil mortos no Algarve* 

Um sismo com a mesma magnitude do registado em 1755 causaria hoje no Algarve cerca de 3.000 mortos e 27.000 desalojados, segundo resultados preliminares do Estudo do Risco Sísmico e de Tsunamis para o Algarve (ERSA). 
Os progressos do estudo, que vai estar pronto no final de 2008 e permitir elaborar um plano de emergência detalhado para cada município algarvio, foram hoje apresentados em Faro numa cerimónia presidida pelo ministro da Administração Interna.

Se o sismo de 1755 - com epicentro no Banco de Gorringe e uma magnitude de 8,5 graus na Escala de Richter - se repetisse hoje, causaria danos sobretudo no Barlavento, mais próximo do epicentro. Este foi um dos cenários sísmicos apresentados hoje por Carlos Sousa Oliveira, professor do Instituto Superior Técnico (IST) e consultor da Associação Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), que frisou tratarem-se de "resultados preliminares".

Outro dos cenários avançados, tendo por base as características do sismo de 1722 - com epicentro em Tavira e magnitude de 7,8 graus na Escala de Richter -, aponta para uma estimativa de 12.000 mortos e 18.000 edifícios destruídos, com o Sotavento a ser mais afectado.

Contudo, segundo o professor do IST, o número de mortes imediatas só poderá ser diminuído quando se trabalhar na prevenção, sendo que o estudo que está a ser desenvolvido permitirá fomentar acções preventivas. "Temos que olhar para o problema sísmico de uma maneira preventiva, tal como na Medicina, em que apanhamos vacinas para não deixar entrar vírus ou bactérias", observou, dizendo que a principal preocupação são os equipamentos de saúde e escolas.

"Não podemos imaginar que há um sismo que vem destruir hospitais e escolas, esta será uma primeira linha de prevenção e de reforço", disse, acrescentando que já estão a ser feitos levantamentos.

Segundo disse aos jornalistas a directora nacional de Planeamento de Emergência, Susana Silva, o plano de emergência decorrente do estudo estará igualmente pronto no final do ano e será testado no terreno em 2009. De acordo com aquela responsável, o principal objectivo do plano é conseguir que as diferentes entidades se articulem para dar resposta nas primeiras 72 horas, sobretudo aos feridos mais graves.

Susana Silva realçou ainda que de acordo com as experiências que recolheu de outros países, nas primeiras horas "é muito difícil as pessoas organizarem-se na própria região", pelo que a ajuda tem que vir de distritos ou até países vizinhos. No que respeita às consequências de um tsunami (maremoto) no Algarve, o estudo está a incidir sobretudo nas zonas da costa identificadas como mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente Sagres, Lagos, Armação de Pêra e Quarteira.

Com uma população residente de 400 mil pessoas, o Algarve tem 60 mil edifícios e 277 mil alojamentos, dos quais 70 mil são em betão armado, 50 mil em alvenaria com pavimento em placa, 23 mil em alvenaria de pedra e 15 mil em alvenaria, precisa o estudo.



Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------

